# Do you guys keep your trailer out?



## Jeremy Carlsten (Dec 20, 2019)

Sorry if this has already been asked. Do you guys keep your trailer out on its own all year round? Mine aren't the prettiest thing in the world but seems to be common practice in my neck of the woods. I would think it would be best to have them under a carport or something... 

What do you think?


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

We keep both of ours outside. Someday if I ever win the lottery and build an indoor I'll make a space on the side to park at least the big one inside. I have a full size cover for the 2 horse but that's the one we still use almost weekly so it seems like more trouble to try to cover it.


----------



## Jeremy Carlsten (Dec 20, 2019)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> We keep both of ours outside. Someday if I ever win the lottery and build an indoor I'll make a space on the side to park at least the big one inside. I have a full-size cover for the 2 horse but that's the one we still use almost weekly so it seems like more trouble to try to cover it.


Yeah, I thought about adding a cover to the 2h we don't use all that often. Step one is to do some sanding and painting but you know :ZZZ:


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I have a 34' gooseneck and no where to park it covered. So it is outside all year round. Ideally I'd like to have a little car-port to park it under...maybe one day!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I do keep mine under cover, although there are times I have had it out. One year in particular when I was boarding 45 min from my home and it was just too far to travel to get my trailer. 

My trailers are Brenderups, and because of the fiberglass roof, it is better if they are kept under cover. 

I bought a relatively inexpensive metal carport, with 9 or 10 foot legs to protect them. I have two carports at my home, and one on the property I rent. So they are covered!

This is them at home, 21 and 20 years old :smile:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm in Iowa. Mine's outside. If I had somewhere to get it under cover I would, but I don't.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Almost all the trailers I have had in 60 years of riding have been kept outside and I had no problems with that but would have like to have them under cover.
Now I have a drive shed and am able to keep the present trailer inside.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Before my 1st Brenderup, I had a 16' stock trailer and it had to stay outside. But bought it new and took really good care of it, and it looked just as good as new when I sold it 10 years later. That trailer was quality built! Much stronger than the ones I see produced today.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

My bp has stayed outside in its' 16 years of use. I've had it for 5. 

A guy I ride for even had an ancient all steel gooseneck that he kept out always. He sold it 5 years ago. A family bought it for their high school and college rodeo kids. It's still going down the road just fine.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Having the trailers under cover sure makes loading up before a trip a lot easier. Seems like every time I went to Mississippi it was raining


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mine have always been outside.
The place we just moved into has a 30?x14x16 RV cover which is awesome but by time we stuffed hay and my Kenworth(show truck) in it there isn't room left for the trailer. I tuck the trailer between the garage and the saddle house. Even though we aren't even close to the crappy part of winter I had to use the the "old Swede" to break the latch off the gooseneck ball to unhook. 

When I used it the other day to haul to a vet appointment I had to de-ice the floor before I loaded horses.


If I had unlimited money we would own a huge heated warehouse to put all of our things in but until then I am thankful and I just try to keep things greased and hook or unhook the trailer with plenty of time in case things are froze.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I keep mine tarpped. Wish I had a shed just for it, though.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I have too many other things that need to be under cover. By the time I put 3 tractors , two fifth wheel rvs,two boats, two lawn mowers, Two pickups, a 15" batwing mower and a feed hopper inside I don't have room for a whole lot more, but I have more to cover if I did.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't have room inside for the aluminum 4 horse gooseneck with LQ but the 2 horse steel bumper pull gets to live in the barn.


----------



## MustangTrainer (Jan 6, 2019)

Mines outside. If I had a nicer one I'd probably try and get it in the garage (it technically fits, I just would need to move a lot of stuff) but it was made in 1987 and I paid $1,500 for it so... Doesn't seem to cause any harm and it lived outside before I got it too.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I added slide in windows to my stock trailer and add a tarp to cover it. It is out in the Florida rain and humidity year round. My prior trailer lasted 20 years. I'm hoping this one does too.


----------



## Jeremy Carlsten (Dec 20, 2019)

AnitaAnne said:


> Having the trailers under cover sure makes loading up before a trip a lot easier. Seems like every time I went to Mississippi it was raining


That makea a ton of sense sounds like it's more of a want than a need.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine is usually parked under an overhang off the barn (essentially a carport I guess,) so it gets at least some protection from the elements. I'll occasionally park it outside if I expect to hook back up very soon or it's very dark outside, since said carport is behind a gate and requires some finesse to back into.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

SilverMaple said:


> I'm in Iowa. Mine's outside. If I had somewhere to get it under cover I would, but I don't.


I'm in CA where we get rain & snow. BUT, I'm like @SilverMaple - I had somewhere to get it under cover I would, but I don't.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

ksbowman said:


> I have too many other things that need to be under cover. By the time I put 3 tractors , two fifth wheel rvs,two boats, two lawn mowers, Two pickups, a 15" batwing mower and a feed hopper inside I don't have room for a whole lot more, but I have more to cover if I did.



But if you had cover for all you own you'd get more stuff and nowhere to put it. 
If you're like me anyway.

We had a beautiful sugarhouse on our property the former owner had built, post and beam. We ultimately realized tapping our maples was not our thing so last summer my husband rolled it down to across the stable, added an extension, and now it houses my 2 horse bp slant. That also freed up the stable yard for other people parking and so forth. The former property owners also built a two car garage onto the house, the first time in my life I had a place to park the car and truck (the truck is a squeeze though).


----------

